# Ferret breeding! Help!



## Tessa321 (Nov 26, 2012)

Strap yourself in, this is a long message! Haha sorry I want to provide as much information as possible.
Hi! I just bought a 3 year old female ferret, to breed with my 2 year old male ferret. I have done my research, but some questions remain unanswered and I thought it was best to check ! Her vulva was swollen a tiny bit when I got her, and about a couple of days later it was a bit more swollen. I put the ferrets together and she didn't seem too receptive to my males advances. For the next week, I let them play inside everyday together for an hour or so, and observed the male try and 'mount her' a lot and bite her neck, but she usually rolled on her back and bit him and he would stop. Then they would play normaly, lick eachother and sleep together. But now her vulva is shrinking! My question is, could she be pregnant? Or did she come out of heat (I read that wasn't possible?) My male ferret never seemed to 'mount' her long enough for anything to happen, but now their just getting gentler with eachother. If she is pregnant, how do I look after her? Can I still pick her up and can she still play with my male when his being gentle? If I take her to the vets (which I certainly will), how far into pregnancy does a ferret have to be for kits to show up on an ultrasound. Here in Australia it is breeding season, and the Jill has had two litters before. Both ferrets are 'whole', not spayed or desexed. I had this set idea of how breeding would go, but the shrinking vulva, gentleness of the ferrets together just don't fit that image! Thankyou for your help!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Just curious but why did you breed?? or want to??


----------



## Tessa321 (Nov 26, 2012)

I love ferrets and it would just be an awesome experience. I know it's not easy, and it can be expensive, And if some, or all, kits don't sell I'm more than happy to keep them myself. I'm actually training to be a vet nurse, so I have a vet clinic on speed dial ! 
Why were you wondering?


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Tessa321 said:


> I love ferrets and it would just be an awesome experience. I know it's not easy, and it can be expensive, And if some, or all, kits don't sell I'm more than happy to keep them myself. I'm actually training to be a vet nurse, so I have a vet clinic on speed dial !
> Why were you wondering?


Simply because my friend runs a rescue and has 250+ ferrets looking for a new home, maybe rescuing more would satisfy the ferret addiction


----------



## Tessa321 (Nov 26, 2012)

My female is a rescued ferret, but in Western australian there's not many ferrets and there aren't many ferrets in rescue. But It's just heartbreaking how many ferrets get deserted! People don't understand what they're getting into buying them! 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tessa321 said:


> My female is a rescued ferret, but in Western australian there's not many ferrets and there aren't many ferrets in rescue. But It's just heartbreaking how many ferrets get deserted! People don't understand what they're getting into buying them!
> Thanks for your help!


1st thing is in my opinion a RESCUE animal should not be bred from, as you dont know if she was a result of a brother/sister mating herself or if she is related to your male. I know your in Australia but even so I do feel breeding from a rescue is wrong.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Over here you wouldnt be able to breed from a rescue as they mostly neuter before rehoming. I am a wimp and have seen videos of ferrets mating and wouldnt be able to let it happen to my little girl, but like i said i am a wimp


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rescue animals should never be bred from, you should only ever think about breeding any animal if you know their full genetic history going back atleast 4 generations on both sides, how can you know that information on a rescue?
as you are training to be a vet nurse you should know that you need to know genetics to breed.
also what if there were complications and your girls died? could you forgive yourself?

breeding should only be done to better the breed and improve longlivity and health, breeding just because you want cute babies is not a valid reason.
do both yourself and your girl a favour, get her spayed now, and get your male neutered, and then, when they have both healed, bond them and let them live the rest of their lives enjoying each others company


----------

